

Nearly half of Twitter messages are 'pointless babble' - davecardwell
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/twitter/6028566/Nearly-half-of-Twitter-messages-are-pointless-babble.html

======
aberman
I am getting tired of all these articles analyzing twitter's userbase and the
nature of tweets. Yes, there are a lot of spammers and "marketing gurus" on
twitter. Yes, people tweet about nauseatingly stupid shit.

Use twitter how you want to use it, and how you get the most value out of it.
Follow people whose tweets you enjoy reading. Can't we just leave it at that?
Leave the rest of the twitter over-analyzing to TC, they certainly do enough
of it.

------
Dilpil
Only half? I would've guessed far, _far_ higher than that. Maybe one in 20
conversations I have over facebook or AIM are not pointless babble, and I
don't see why twitter would be wildly different.

------
AndrewDucker
That's not pointless babble - that's social grease. I do wish writers wouldn't
take everything that doesn't have a clearly defined goal and label it
pointless...

------
ajg1977
And depending on the estimate, somewhere between 90-97% of emails are spam.

That doesn't reduce the value of email for those that are received by people
though.

------
stevebosman
My family and university friends are spread all over the place. I have found
the so-called pointless babble of twitter and facebook has played an important
part in staying in touch. Most of the time you don't have anything exciting to
communicate, but a message that is effectively 'X' is alive can help keep
relationships going.

------
ams6110
Probably half the content in most newspapers is "pointless babble"
particularly in the "Lifestyle" section. 90% or more of email traffic is spam.
Doesn't make the media useless.

------
scblock
"Pointless babble" like this poor excuse for an article, I suppose. What some
friends might find interesting from me is useless to others. Does that make it
pointless? No.

------
foulmouthboy
Did anybody else think of Ford Prefect and his theory that unless human beings
are constantly communicating, they shrivel up and die?

------
catch23
could be said about facebook, myspace, or any other network. newsflash: most
normal people in the world don't have ground breaking things to say every 5
minutes.

